# Copying ethics and morals, beware AS



## MickDundee (Oct 15, 2007)

G'day cobber,

Been enjoying this site immensely. 

You have some real great stories here and a swag of info. I'd say the largest forum for the saw and tree blokes (and sheilas).

But I ran into something disturbing, some bloke has registered your domain name in the UK, same bloke who already runs a garb forum. I think that bloke is also a member here.

Check it out, a good mate sent us this snap shot off another forum and crikey, it all checks out.

Hey, dont go being mad at me, I'm just trying to help ya mate and am the messenger.


----------

